# معلومات عن البوليمرات



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (24 أغسطس 2007)

*البولميرات*

ويطلق عليها ايضا اسم (اللدائن) وبالعاميه البلاستيك .. ويتم تصنيعها باستعمال المواد الاساسيه المذكوره اعلاه وعلى طول لما تشوف كلمه (بولي) قبل اسم اي منتج فهذا يعني انه بوليمر وله استعمال في حياتنا مثل :

البولي اثيلين : ويتم تصنيعه من الايثلين ويأتي بعده اشكال عالي الكثافه ومنخفض الكثافه ... عالي الكثافه مثل اللي نشوفه في علب الحليب البلاستيكيه او في علب ادوات الغسيل او جوالين الماء والنفايات والى اخره من المنتجات التي نستعملها بشكل يومي .. منخفض الكثافه مثل اللي نشوفه في الاكياس البلاستيكيه الرقيقه مثل اكياس النفايات او الاكياس التي تستعملها البقالات لوضع الاغراض ..

البولي بروبلين : اقوى من البولي ايثلين ويستعمل في في السجاد وفي الاثاث وفي السيارات في الاجزاء الداخليه مثل الماده البلاستيكيه التي تغطي الطبلون او في السجاد الي يغطي ارضيات السياره ..

البولي ستايرين : يتم صنعه بواسطه الستايرين ويستعمل في صنع العوازل في البيوت وايضا في تغطية الاجزاء الداخليه من الثلاجات وفي حافظات الأطعمه وايضا يستعمل في معظم الادوات المنزليه مثل المكيفات والمكانس الكهربائيه

البولي فينيل كلورايد(PVC) : يستعمل لصناعه الانابيب البلاستيكيه التي تستعمل في اعمال السباكه والتمديدات الكهربائيه داخل المنازل والانابيب بشكل عام ... ايضا ستائر الحمامات تصنع من هذه الماده وحتى يتم استعمالها في الجاكتات التي لاتتتبلل ..

البولي يوراثين : يستعمل في الاشياء الصلبه مثل اجسام القوارب والمجاديف واجنحه الطائرات ...

البولي ايثلين تيريفيليت (PET) : ويستعمل في صناعة القوارير التي تشبه الزجاج والتي تستعملها شركات تعبئه المرطبات وغيرهم ..

البولي ايستر : وتستعمل في صناعه الاقمشه والمنسوجات وستائر النوافذ وتلبيس المقاعد والكنبات والى اخره ..

طبعا هذا مختصر بسيط لاستعمالاتها ولو قعدت اعدد الاستعمالات احتاج الى 100 صفحه لكن باختصار طالع للكمبيوتر اللي قدامك والطابعه التي تستعملها حتى الماوس والكيبورد اللي تكتب عليه فهذه كلها مصنعه من المواد المذكوره اعلاه بشكل او اخر .. حتى صدامات السيارات والتلبسيه اللي على الدركسون والابواب البلاستيكيه والمواد الشبيهه بالمطاط وقبل عدة سنوات تم تصنيع مواد بلاستيكيه مقاومه للرصاص تستعمل في سيارات كبار المسئولين وايضا مواد مقاومه للصواريخ يتم بها تغطيه المدرعات والى غيره من الاستعمالات ..

*الكيماويات الوسيطه*

هذه مواد يتم تصنيعها باستعمال مادتين او اكثر من المواد الاساسيه ولاتستعمل مباشرة من قبل المستهلك ولكن يتم استعمالها لتصنيع البوليمرات .. مثل:

ايثلين غلايكول (MEG) : يتم صنعها بمزج ماديتين اساسيتين هما الايثلين والامونيا وتستعمل الماده في تصنيع البوليستر التي بدروها يتم تصنيع الاقمشه منها ..

البنزين : وهذا غير البنزين اللي نستعمله في السيارات (الحقيقه ان الوقود المستعمل في السيارات هو الغازولين) وهذه هي الماده التي تقوم بتصنيعها المجموعه السعوديه التي تم تداول اسهمها في الاسبوعين الماضيه ..
اتمنى الاستفادة للجميع ........... تحياتي :15:
:1:
:12:


----------



## محمد ماضى مرعى (23 ديسمبر 2009)

أشكرك ولك تحياتى جزاك الله خيرا


----------

